# Newbie needs help....male and female together?



## RobinandRob (Sep 28, 2009)

We have a 10 gallon tank with a divider with a male and female on separate sides. This seems to have been working well until today. The female has jumped over the divider twice. We are not interested in breeding. I understand the male may be aggressive towards the female. Anything we can do to deter the female from getting over the divider? Thanks!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Lower the water level so she can't jump as high, or block the gap between the hood and the divider with something.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

id say lowering the water would be your best bet like mentioned above. only takes about and inch or so.


----------



## RobinandRob (Sep 28, 2009)

*still jumping!*

Thanks for your suggestions. We've lowered the water so that it's about 1 1/2 - 2 inches below the top of the divider as well as adding something to the top of the divider. The female is still finding her way over! We're not quite sure what else to do. The male seems to be ignoring her so far. We also find that with the water level lower that the filter is causing greater rippling of the water. Any further suggestions gratefully accepted!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Have you checked to make sure there isn't another way she is getting to the other side? 

I wouldn't know what else to suggest besides what was mentioned above. Good luck!


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Put a strip of plastic mesh or just a piece of plastic from a report cover on top of the divider under the lid. The strip should be as long as the width of the tank and probably at least 6-8 inches wide. This is what I do and I never had a problem (knock on wood).


----------



## RobinandRob (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion Elena. How do you attach the plastic to the divider? I'm new at this....not sure what's safe to put in the tank.


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

It's not attached. You just lay it on top of the divider. If long and wide enough it will be supported by the margins of the tank. There was a great picture of it on one of these threads- i'll try to find it.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I know what pic your talking about... i think it my be vikki's


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

I know but I can't find it! Hopefully Vikki will help.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Hey sorry! lol. yeah hold on I'll get a pic of what I did.

Kay here is how I set mine up to keep two males from jumping.










Hope this helps! I got that mesh stuff from Walmart back in the crafts section for maybe $3 for like a pack of 10 or so.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

You can still put your light up there and everything if you have one. And the pellets are perfect size to fit in the holes.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool idea!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

that mesh makes great tank dividers as well


----------



## RobinandRob (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks, you guys are great! I picked up some mesh today so I'll give it a try.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I made dividers with that mesh stuff too. Ill actually be making the dividers for my 50 gallon with that stuff. =D
Hope it works just as well for you as me.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

that stuff can be quite awkward , as far as stability,for a 50 gallon, i resorted to using plexiglass and drilling holes in it

i got 18" x 24" plexi at home depot for $9
just be very careful cutting it. if im not mistaken, lowes will cut it for you if u buy it there


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I'm getting aquarium caulk, sealant, to hold it in place. =D


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

oh ok, i just peronally didnt want to see the silicone and also make it permanent.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I want it permanent, so I'll live with it. Thanks for the suggestion. Its still something for me to look into. I just don't have alot of money.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Christina how did you get it to stay? just set it in?


----------

